# BBW actress Mindy Cohn on "What Not To Wear"



## blubrluvr (Oct 30, 2010)

The wife and I are watching one of our Favorite TV shows "What Not To Wear" on TLC. Once in a while they have BBWs. This time it's a celebrity. I always liked her as Natalie on "The Facts Of Life". Lovely, intelligent, talented and curvy. Mindy is HOT. Even more so after her makeover.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 30, 2010)

She reminds me of Mia Michaels from So You Think You Can Dance. Honestly, they look like twins after Mindy's makeover. Only difference is the voice.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 30, 2010)

I happened upon the show while channel surfing last night and stopped to watch it. I thought Mindy brought up some very good points about the frustrations of Plus Size shopping in the episode! It has gotten better than it was but we still have a long way to go baby in the stores!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 30, 2010)

Oooh, I'll have to keep an eye out for this episode! I love the show.


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! Haven't watched WNTW in a long time but I enjoy it a lot. I think Stacy and Clinton are always quite respectful of plus-size makeovers and (correctly) couch issues in terms of whether clothing fits and is flattering and makes the subject happy, rather than "lose weight and everything will be fine." I'll have to try and catch this one on TiVo.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> Thanks for the tip! Haven't watched WNTW in a long time but I enjoy it a lot. I think Stacy and Clinton are always quite respectful of plus-size makeovers and (correctly) couch issues in terms of whether clothing fits and is flattering and makes the subject happy, rather than "lose weight and everything will be fine." I'll have to try and catch this one on TiVo.



That's always nice to hear. I'm glad they give plus-sized people some respect.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 11, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> Thanks for the tip! Haven't watched WNTW in a long time but I enjoy it a lot. I think Stacy and Clinton are always quite respectful of plus-size makeovers and (correctly) couch issues in terms of whether clothing fits and is flattering and makes the subject happy, rather than "lose weight and everything will be fine." I'll have to try and catch this one on TiVo.



Stacey and Clinton love big girls, did you know that Clinton Kelly is a style director [or some other title, can't remember specifics] for Macy's plus size women's line. Behind every fabulous bbw is the gay that loves her and helps her coordinate her outfits! [because he secretly wishes he can wear them too!]

They have done several shows where they feature girls that have lost significant amounts of weight and cannot seem to get used to their body, and they have tackled body dysmorphic [sp?] disorder, as well as stressing to women of all sizes that they will feel so much better if they dress the body they have correctly, rather than dress for the body they wish they had.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 12, 2010)

is she actually even fat still? the times I've seen her recently she looks more like a person with a big frame/features than fat


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 12, 2010)

i looooove Stacey and Clinton! They've always been super awesome when doing plus size makeovers.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2010)

Isn't she also the lady who is the current voice for Velma on Scooby Doo? I always thought that she was kinda cute, even when she was on Facts of Life (well, from the 2 episodes I've managed to see anyways).


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Mindy Cohn on What Not To Wear:







Youtube clip of the show here. (For those who prefer to be surprised, spoiler alert: this clip shows the final reveal.)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

In that still she looks like a blonde version of my aunt, but after, at the final reveal, she seriously makes me think of Mia Michaels. I can't get over how much they look alike, lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> In that still she looks like a blonde version of my aunt, but after, at the final reveal, she seriously makes me think of Mia Michaels. I can't get over how much they look alike, lol.



I don't find Mia Michaels attractive in the least. Mindy, on the other hand, is adorable.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Mindy Cohn on What Not To Wear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting it. I was wondering what is looked like with her makeover. I think she looks great. :happy: Now if only I could get a makeover....


----------



## Fairia (Nov 17, 2010)

I remember seeing this clip on "The Soup". No doubt Joe McHale not showing much sensitivity, but it looked like in a picked clip, the hosts were poking fun at the situation, and now hearing from you guys that they work and support for plus-size clothing, it's now a bit confusing.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fairia said:


> I remember seeing this clip on "The Soup". No doubt Joe McHale not showing much sensitivity, but it looked like in a picked clip, the hosts were poking fun at the situation, and now hearing from you guys that they work and support for plus-size clothing, it's now a bit confusing.



Stacey and Clinton do like to be sarcastic and often dish on the slightly nasty side on the show, but when it comes to showing people how to dress stylishly, appropriately, yet keeping their personality in mind (for the most part), Stacey and Clinton usually do a really good job. Most of the time, they know what a person will look best in and have often dressed some seemingly impossible to fit body shapes. They can often be blunt in how they express their feelings about a person's wardrobe and why their clothes aren't doing them any justice, but their aim is true and most of the time, the end result is that the person is really happy with their new look and they have new appreciation and respect for themselves. My one complaint is that Stacey and Clinton sometimes dull a person's edge a little and do suggest a more homogeneous style that sometimes takes away from a person's individuality. But overall, I think they do a really good job a dressing a variety of body shapes and taking into consideration a variety of personal styles.


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 21, 2010)

I just watched the ep on TiVo and was really impressed, first and foremost, with Mindy--she was clearly very happy in her skin and was very gracious and poised throughout. Stacey and Clinton responded in kind by tackling the makeover like they would any other, and never once acted like her body was a "problem." I certainly wouldn't have minded them acknowledging that a plus-size makeover is challenging due to the relatively limited selection of nice clothes that fit (Mindy did note as she entered a plus section that there were fewer mannequins with complete outfits, and it was basically racks and piles of clothes... not nearly so carefully styled as the misses' dept.... and Stacey made a comment agreeing with her) but for the most part Mindy's size wasn't the focus of the makeover, which was great. They make missteps sometimes (and are a little too intolerant of people with creative style), but for the most part I am a big fan of this show's approach.


----------



## Bagalute (Nov 25, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Stacey and Clinton do like to be sarcastic and often dish on the slightly nasty side on the show, but when it comes to showing people how to dress stylishly, appropriately, yet keeping their personality in mind (for the most part), Stacey and Clinton usually do a really good job. Most of the time, they know what a person will look best in and have often dressed some seemingly impossible to fit body shapes. They can often be blunt in how they express their feelings about a person's wardrobe and why their clothes aren't doing them any justice, but their aim is true and most of the time, the end result is that the person is really happy with their new look and they have new appreciation and respect for themselves. My one complaint is that Stacey and Clinton sometimes dull a person's edge a little and do suggest a more homogeneous style that sometimes takes away from a person's individuality. But overall, I think they do a really good job a dressing a variety of body shapes and taking into consideration a variety of personal styles.



So the bottomline is we want society to accept bodies of every size but it's okay to criticize and ridicule people if their sense of style is different from ours (thirtiesgirl I've actually read yur post, this is me playing devil's advocate here)?

To be honest, I have only stumbled across that show once while watching TV in a Portugese hostel. It was about a mom who dressed like a little girl (Pippi Longsocks style to put it in a nutshell). I thought both of the hosts had a very patronizing attitude towards that woman and if it had been me I would have felt very uncomfortable, and yes, ridiculed on camera. 

So even while they might very well be sensitive about the plus-sized candidates on the show, how does pushing someody to change his or her outer appearance go hand in hand with the concept of size acceptance?


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 25, 2010)

My take on why they do it for people of all shapes and sizes is to help boost the confidence of an individual. Many times people discover as they shop on their own and with the hosts of the show that the have been hiding themselves beneath baggy clothes, or trying too hard with sexy clothes, dulling themselves down wearing only black and so on. Like it or not we are judged by our appearance in society. People who dress a certain way are labelled by the image they are portraying and often by getting them to look at and try different options they clothes become simply window dressing for the real person to shine through. I agree with your assessment about how harsh they can be in the beginning when it comes to a person's chosen style and how a person can feel torn down and hurt. In fact for a long time I wouldn't watch the show for that reason. But after watching the shows when nothing else was on and deciding to give the show a try before dismissing it I found in most cases, that person is built back up as they try on new options for clothing hair and makeup that makes them see themselves in a different way. I have taken the tips given to participants on the show and adjusted the way I dress and do my makeup and am happier with the results. So for me its about accepting a new way of looking at oneself and the issues that you have with your body so that in the end you are better able to shine no matter what your size.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2010)

I like them because they straight out dress your size. 

They have an eye for what works, for sure.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Bagalute said:


> So the bottomline is we want society to accept bodies of every size but it's okay to criticize and ridicule people if their sense of style is different from ours (thirtiesgirl I've actually read yur post, this is me playing devil's advocate here)?
> 
> To be honest, I have only stumbled across that show once while watching TV in a Portugese hostel. It was about a mom who dressed like a little girl (Pippi Longsocks style to put it in a nutshell). I thought both of the hosts had a very patronizing attitude towards that woman and if it had been me I would have felt very uncomfortable, and yes, ridiculed on camera.
> 
> So even while they might very well be sensitive about the plus-sized candidates on the show, how does pushing someody to change his or her outer appearance go hand in hand with the concept of size acceptance?



You have a point in that size acceptance, as far as I'm concerned, is about more than just size. It's about accepting people for everything they are, whether they're fat or not. It's about accepting one's sexuality, gender expression preferences, age, body shape (whether fat or thin), and anyone who is part of a minority or discriminated-against population.

Like Stacey and Clinton, though, I draw the line at one's personal style. I don't have to accept your personal style if I don't think it's helping you achieve what you might want to achieve in your life and if, in some ways, it might actually be hurting you by inadvertently opening you up to hurtful opinions from others. In other words, if you want to dress like Pippi Longstocking every day (not you, specifically, but a generic 'you'), how is that going to help you find the kind of job you want, or get your current employer to respect you enough to want to give you a raise? How will it help you find a romantic partner who really sees _you_, rather than just a person in a Pippi Longstocking costume?

True, you could easily tell all those people people they "just need to get over it." But unfortunately, people aren't just going to change their opinions about you and how you look because you tell them to. Sometimes you have to show them. And in the case of personal style/personal appearance, that's usually not going to happen if you dress a certain way. If you continue to dress like Pippi Longstocking (or in witch, fairy or disco diva costumes, as I've seen other women on the show do), you're not going to get the opportunity to show your boss that you deserve a raise or a promotion because your boss isn't going to take you seriously. And a potential romantic partner might pass you by, seeing only the costume, instead of seeing a person that he or she might like to get to know.

Let's take it a step further and add fat acceptance into the mix. We know that in many job industries, fat people have a much harder time getting hired or even being considered for an interview than thinner people do. I hate the fact that it's true, I think it's absolutely pointless and ridiculous, but I can't deny that it's there. So if you're a fat person preparing for an interview, already aware that you may be judged on your size (wrongly, but again, we're being honest here), would you go to that interview in a Pippi Longstocking costume because it's your expression of personal style, or would you wear something more appropriate for the interview? (Unless, of course, the interview is at a Pippi Longstocking memorabilia park, or an amusement park ride or something.) 

The Pippi Longstocking costume is kind of obvious, though. So let's go for something less obvious. Would you go to a job interview in body-conscious clothes like tight pants and a top that shows every curve of your boobs (whether tight-fitting or with a plunging neckline)? Would you wear oodles of make-up, eyeshadow, bright lipstick, and big, poofy hair? Or would you tone down the make-up to something more natural-looking, keep your hair simpler and neater, and leave the body-conscious clothes at home? Unless your interview is at a cocktail bar, I don't think the tight clothes, big hair and obvious makeup would help you get the job. They might draw the attention of a romantic partner who is happy to buy you a drink and go home with you...because they're looking for a hook-up and not really interested in getting to know _you_.

Nothing wrong with a hook-up, if that's what you're looking for. Casual sex has its function and can be a lot of fun. But if you want something more from a partner than just a sexual connection, my experience has taught me that it's a good idea to let them get to know you first and leave your Pippi Longstocking costumes and body-conscious clothes at home. Once we've dated long enough and we're both on the same page about becoming sexually intimate, if he has a Pippi Longstocking fetish (or a witch or fairy fetish), I'll put on any costume he wants. But I'll save it for the bedroom and not wear it out in public. I already get enough judgment about my appearance because I'm a fat woman. I'm not going to court it any further by wearing something inappropriate for my location.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 29, 2010)

I dress how I want to dress. Sometimes I look sloppy or distressed or high off my ass.

But I have a huge family that loves me, an abundance of amazing friends that cherish me, a boss and work-family that respects me and I've certainly had a nice share of romantic partners.

With me, what you see is what you get. If you take the time to get to know me, then you'll have a friend for life. If you take a look at me and make the snap decision that Im not worth it because my pants dont fit... I dont need you!


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the idea SHOULD be that the folks who go on this show do want help sprucing up their image, or are having trouble being taken seriously but don't understand why, or something like that. I don't think anyone should ever end up on the show having their wardrobe ridiculed if they are truly happy as they are. That's the ideal. In reality, I must admit I have seen a few episodes where the person getting the makeover was reluctant to be there, or felt hurt and attacked by Stacey and Clinton. That's hard to watch, and I hate the idea that someone is being made to feel bad about themselves for my entertainment. I'd much rather watch someone who isn't quite happy with their style but isn't sure why, and in the end feels gorgeous and confident, which is my perception of how it usually goes on WNTW.

In Mindy's case, I'm sure she'd have been fine without the makeover as she seemed very comfortable in her skin, but she seemed to take their advice in stride and enjoy the experience and getting some fashion tips, so my impression was that it was a positive thing. I hope that's true.


----------



## Bagalute (Nov 30, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Like Stacey and Clinton, though, I draw the line at one's personal style. I don't have to accept your personal style if I don't think it's helping you achieve what you might want to achieve in your life and if, in some ways, it might actually be hurting you by inadvertently opening you up to hurtful opinions from others. In other words, if you want to dress like Pippi Longstocking every day (not you, specifically, but a generic 'you'), how is that going to help you find the kind of job you want, or get your current employer to respect you enough to want to give you a raise? How will it help you find a romantic partner who really sees _you_, rather than just a person in a Pippi Longstocking costume?
> 
> True, you could easily tell all those people people they "just need to get over it." But unfortunately, people aren't just going to change their opinions about you and how you look because you tell them to. Sometimes you have to show them. And in the case of personal style/personal appearance, that's usually not going to happen if you dress a certain way. If you continue to dress like Pippi Longstocking (or in witch, fairy or disco diva costumes, as I've seen other women on the show do), you're not going to get the opportunity to show your boss that you deserve a raise or a promotion because your boss isn't going to take you seriously. And a potential romantic partner might pass you by, seeing only the costume, instead of seeing a person that he or she might like to get to know.



Please allow me to requote these two paragraphs with only slight modifications:

Like Stacey and Clinton, though, I draw the line at one's the part of a person's outer appearance you can actually do something about. I don't have to accept your size if I don't think it's helping you achieve what you might want to achieve in your life and if, in some ways, it might actually be hurting you by inadvertently opening you up to hurtful opinions from others. In other words, if you want to look like a big fat blob (not you, specifically, but a generic 'you'), how is that going to help you find the kind of job you want, or get your current employer to respect you enough to want to give you a raise? How will it help you find a romantic partner who really sees _you_, rather than just a big fat fattie?

True, you could easily tell all those people people they "just need to get over it." But unfortunately, people aren't just going to change their opinions about you and how you look because you tell them to. Sometimes you have to show them. And in the case of outer appearance, that's usually not going to happen if you let yourself go and become fat. If you continue to eat too much you're not going to get the opportunity to show your boss that you deserve a raise or a promotion because your boss isn't going to take you seriously. And a potential romantic partner might pass you by, seeing only the fat shell, instead of seeing a person that he or she might like to get to know.

See what I mean? 
I used to be a member in a bbw/fa group on a social network site and some of the women there posted links to a group called (roughly translation) "better 30 pounds overweight than being a butter face". How is that any better than talking bad about fat people?


----------

